# Raise up cage for argentine black and white tegu.



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 48x28x28 inch vision cage that i want to use as a raise cage for a baby argentine black and white tegu. If my tegu does not hibernate about how long will it be till i have to build a 8x4x4. Also is a foot of substrate enough for a adult tegu to burrow in?


----------



## tora (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd say about 6 months or so. Mines 4 months old and over 2 feet. You might have a bit longer, they grow at different rates. It also depends on gender. As far as I know my tegu's clutchmates are all about the same size give or take a few inches. 

A foot of substrate sounds like a good amount, too. They'll push it around as needed, haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay thx tora. 6 months is ample time to plan and build a new cage. I plan on getting a female so i might have a extra month or two.


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 28, 2010)

I built my adult enclosure to allow for up to 12" of substrate... although I find 8~9" is plenty...


As a hatchling mine went straight into a 48" x 24" x 24" Enclosure. I considered that enclosure too small for him at around 20" (tip of nose to tip of tail)...

His growth rate can vary greatly, especially in the winter months, depending on how active his metabolism stays. While temperature and other controllable elements do play a role in metabolism, uncontrollable factors are also present. 

So it's hard to predict when he will reach that length/size... also his activity levels at that size will influence how mush space he needs. 


But all that mumbo jumbo aside, if he doesn't hibernate at all, you'd better get working on his larger enclosure, they grow fast! If he does hibernate, as soon as he wakes up he's going to grow fast so you'll need it soon.


----------

